# Saber Tooth Barracuda...



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anybody have ANY info. on them? It would sure be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

more than likely they get way too big for normal aquaria (+750 gallons) and they are probably carnivores  just assuming things here though.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Foster & Smith sells a Red Tail barracuda and they recommend a min. tank size of 70 gallons... the Sabre Tooth could be way different... just guessing.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

it's going in a 150G when it gets a little biggger. thanks guys. i actually found out that it is a vampire tetra.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

that thing is pretty wicked looking. 4 feet long too! wow. good luck. take pics!


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

I got some info. together just in case anyone else gets one and can't find anything on them.
I'll post more later, but this is the scientific name.
Hydrolycus scomberoides

I MOST DEFINITELY will take pictures  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

um...one will not work in a 150 for life...


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow where did you find that?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=6419

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=229

LOL a fish whose main diet is the Piranhas is one def to be scared of!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL,
A sabre tooth Payara. I have a pic of one that's 80 pounds. Very cool fish, but not for an aquarium. They are a sports fish...from the Rio Xingu (and other areas). Shedd Aquarium has some here in Chicago. They said all the big ones die in transport. They had 4 that were about 9". (in a 4,000 gallon tank)


----------

